# Applet "Anwendung kann nicht ausgeführt werden"



## Onliner (3. Apr 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Programm geschrieben mit MySql Datenbank anbindung. Führe ich das Programm in Eclipse Applet / Application aus. kein Problem. auf meinen Web Server bekomme ich es nicht hin.

Ich habe alle typischen Fehler gemacht wie fehlende Signatur => nachgeholt. 
die Datenbank externer Zugriff freigegeben usw....

Jetzt kommt nur noch der Hinweis " Anwendung konnte nicht ausgeführt werden" aber keinerlei Fehlermeldung in der Konsole. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter....

Einer eine Idee???

Dartspiel Konsole 

dort liegt die index.html wo ich das Java Applet aufrufe..

Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Apr 2012)

Das code-Attribut in deinem Applet-Tag muss so aussehen:

```
code="de.dartscout.auswahl.play.class"
```


----------



## Onliner (4. Apr 2012)

OK. Habe ich geändert. Die Situation hat sich aber leider nicht verändert...


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Apr 2012)

Was genau hast du signiert?


----------



## Onliner (4. Apr 2012)

Aber mal eine andere Frage, da ich schon gemerkt habe das du dich in dem Bereich sehr gut auskennst...

Ich hab in den letzten Tagen sehr viel Recherchiert zu diesem Thema und bin dadurch nun auf mehrere Lösungsansätze gestossen um mein Projekt zu realisieren und würde gerne mal deine Meinung bzw. Ratschläge dazu hören.

Kurz zum Projekt : 

Es soll ein Dart Spiel Programm werden das ich Lokal benützen kann und / oder auch Online.... 

Bisher war meine Idee zur Umsetzung eine Hybrid-Lösung, 

Applikation => Für die Lokale Lösung 
umleiten auf das Applet  => Für das Online Spielen 
Das Onlinespielen wollte ich über eine Client/Server Ansatz lösen. Als Vorlage wollte ich das Chatprogramm nehmen. 

Datenbank Mysql => alleine schon weil ich hiermit sauber eine HP mit Tabellenauswertung machen kann und ich mit dieser Erfahrungen habe

Mittlerweile habe ich wieder viel dazugelernt und auf folgende Probleme aber auch Lösungen gestossen
Probleme : 
1. Problem siehe oben bekomme die Hybrid-Lösung nicht zum laufen. 
2. Musste meine Mysql-Datenbank externe Zugriff gewähren
3. Bekomme keine Java Applikation auf meinen Strato Server (gemanagten Server) zum laufen 

Lösungsansätze :
1. Die Mysql-Kommunikation über php lösen. so das die Kommunikation Java Applikation - PHP - Mysql Datenbank geht

2. Ich vergesse den chatserver und erstelle ein Internetseite wo sich die User finden können und bei gegenseitigen zustimmen versuche ich die beide Applikationen miteinander zu verbinden....

Wie gesagt das sind mal reine Theoretische Ansätze.... für Tipps bin ich ganz offen... Bin erst gerade dabei alle Bereich mal zu testen und mich in die einzelnen Bereiche einzuarbeiten bevor ich alles richtig ausbaue....

Ich habe beide .jar gemäß den Anweisungen (glaube sind sogar von dir ;-) durchgeführt...

[EDIT]Nachtrag : 

Also erst habe ich die DartVersion1_0.jar mit der signatur.bat und danach den mysql-connector.

Dass die Kommunikation mit der DB funktioniert, habe ich mit einer einfachen Testdatei mal getestet und meine GUI ist vorher ohne DB auch als applet gelaufen... so mal zusatz info[/EDIT]


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Apr 2012)

Hmm. Ich weiß nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht praktikabel mit einem Applet direkt auf eine Datenbank im Internet zuzugreifen. Ein Umweg über eine Middleware (RMI, PHP, JSP) ist anzuraten.

Ich habe mir mal deine DartVersion_1.jar herunter geladen und gesehen, dass du in der Jar-Datei im lib-Verzeichnis weitere Jar-Dateien abgelegt hast.
Dem Manifest ist zu entnehmen, dass du sie auch benutzen willst.

[WR]Jar in Jar? Das funktioniert auf keinen Fall! [/WR]

[TIPP]*Entweder*, du entpackst die Original-Dateien und verpackst die erzeugte Verzeichnisstruktur in deine eigene Jar-Datei mit anschließender Signierung, 
*oder* du listest alle zu Abhängigkeiten führenden Jar-Dateien im archive-Attribut des Applet-/Object-Tags auf.[/TIPP]


----------



## Onliner (4. Mai 2012)

also ich habe es nicht hinbekommen....

Mittlerweile habe ich auch den Geist aufgegeben, und da du eh meintest das der direkte Weg nicht gut ist , habe ich mir einfach mal die Zeit gespart...

Hast du Erfahrung mit JavaFX 2?

Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, kann ich damit auch Anwendungen für Webseiten sowie für Clientprogramme erstellen. 

Stimmt das soweit?

Nach ein paar Lehrfilmen später, würde ich auch gerne das Projekt mit Java EE Glassfish realisieren....

Eins bin ich nun auf jedenfall ein voll überzeugter JAVA Mensch.... Ich werde zur meiner Ausbildung nun parallel meinen Schwerpunkt auf die Java Technologie legen.....

Eine Sache was ich noch rausfinden muss wie ich die JavaFX erstellten Seiten mit dem Server verbinde... 
Hast du vielleicht einen Ansatz für mich?


----------

